# Has anyone ever used the Rossignol One by Bode Miller?



## CaseyCee (Nov 20, 2005)

This is an all Mountain Ski that came out in 03/04 that was seemingly discontinued after Miller signed on with Atomic. My wife's nephew has about 12 pairs of ski's and he wants me to take these ski's off his hands. He doesn't think they are very good for Colorado, but he thinks I'll love them for Vermont.

Problem is, he's in Colorado and I'm on the East Coast, so I can't demo them without paying to have them shipped and paying for the ski's themselves. And once I do that for my wife's college age nephew there is no turning back. I'm out the cash.

I'm a good GS type skier. I want stability without any shakiness. I don't do bumps any more but love powder when we can get it. Mostly I'll use it on groomed packed powder - isn't 95% of our East Coast skiing like this?

Anyway, will I like this ski? Anyone with any experience with it?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 20, 2005)

Welcome to the boards!  I haven't heard of the ski before...sounds interesting.


----------



## CaseyCee (Nov 20, 2005)

> Welcome to the boards! I haven't heard of the ski before...sounds interesting.


Thanks, trailboss. I did some checking (like about an hour doing google searches, lol) and found that it's similar to the Rossignol RPM 100 from the same model year or the prior model year, but I have no real idea about that ski either.

Hopefully someone will come along and read this thread and respond. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## salida (Nov 20, 2005)

I had limited experience with this ski... I skied the RPM (110 maybe) and thought it a fairly competent ski.  However, chose other models over it.

Sorry I don't have any more information.

-Porter


----------



## NYDrew (Nov 22, 2005)

Chevy makes a new monte carlo.  No one buys it.  They slap an SS emblim with Dale Earnhardts name on it and next thing you know everyone in texas owns two.

Thats what the Rossi Bode is.  Its an intermediate cruising ski with racing stripes.  I haven't tried them first hand, but heard it second hand.

Some other things to take into account are that they are a dime a dozen now, every shop has them on clearence.  Also as an instructor, I have never seen another instructor on them..and that is surpirsing considering Bodes name is on them.


----------



## RossiSkier (Nov 25, 2005)

I've demo'd the R1 Bode Miller and the RPM 100, which are the same ski.  At 109-68-92 21m @ 181cm it's a good GS type ski.  It's very fast and stable at high speeds, as well as a good crud buster, but it's too narrow in the waste and won't float well, or at all (float starts at about 74cm mid). The radius is very broad for trying to ski the glades or bumps. At 21m compared to the Metron B5 11m.  This ski is meant to punch the gates.

It's not a single pair quiver all mountain ski.  You have to rack it on powder days. But on the groomers, it's a rocket.


----------



## backintoit (Dec 1, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> I've demo'd the R1 Bode Miller and the RPM 100, which are the same ski.  At 109-68-92 21m @ 181cm it's a good GS type ski.  It's very fast and stable at high speeds, as well as a good crud buster, but it's too narrow in the waste and won't float well, or at all (float starts at about 74cm mid). The radius is very broad for trying to ski the glades or bumps. At 21m compared to the Metron B5 11m.  This ski is meant to punch the gates.
> 
> It's not a single pair quiver all mountain ski.  You have to rack it on powder days. But on the groomers, it's a rocket.



Couldn't have said it better myself.  I ski them and I really like them but in the powder their difficult. I'm not a good bump or glade skier so I can't tell if it's me or the ski.  I mostly ski groomers and they carve real nice.  I do find some shake at high speeds. 

I was outfitting 5 people in the same year so I bought them for the price.  Look around because they can be had cheeply.

I demo'd the z9 last weekend.  Carve and control was better than the Bode but not by all that much.  I did find the z9 better at high speed.


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 2, 2005)

backintoit said:
			
		

> I demo'd the z9 last weekend.  Carve and control was better than the Bode but not by all that much.  I did find the z9 better at high speed.



Yes, I wouldn't mind a pair of those Z9's. This ski, IMO, and the Z5, at 126/74/105, 15.9M @ 176, to be Rossi's answer to Atomics Metron series, but with a more GS sidecut.  I believe the Z9 was Ski Magazine's Gear of the Year.


----------



## Treez (Dec 8, 2005)

Little late here but....I have skied them for a few seasons.  They ARE a quiver ski and only see hardpack  Pretty stiff holds an great edge. Does not like short turns.  I would go with the 174 if I had the chance.  They were the same as the 2nd highest RPM model of that model year.


----------



## JBHeadParrot (Dec 27, 2005)

*Atomic Metron Series*



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> backintoit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been skiing for 25 years... I just bought the Atomic M:EX last years ski and a Mid Fat: 121/88/111 @175cm brand new. They rule all mountain, they float in powder and decimate the grandular. A great ski and stable at high speeds. I picked up a pair for $220 on www.steepandcheap.com
the required binding is also Atomic, but purchased separately for $130... I recomment the Atomic Metron Series, best ski I've been on in a while.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 30, 2005)

Real late but back to the Bode. It could also be the Oversized which is just like the VS Ti a real nice modern SL ski


----------

